# CIRCC test help



## hbailey42 (Mar 21, 2014)

I have been studying for my CIRCC test and getting ready to take it at the end of April. I have been coding Cardiology for several years, I have my CCC, and very comfortable with any vascular interventions. I have looked at Dr Z's website to look at the recorded webinars but they are a little expensive at this point. I have the CIRCC study guide, the online practice test, and the Medlearn IRC coding tool book. I am struggling with what key words to look for when looking at dictation for the non-vascular coding. Does anyone have a good cheat sheet/billing sheet that I can use, or any tips.

Thanks in advance,
Heather Graham, CPC, CCC


----------



## vcoles (Mar 22, 2014)

*CIRCC review*

If you are a member of the Charlotte chapter of the Carolina coders, I would suggest that you contact Nancy Higgins.  She would be a very helpful resources. Email me you contact information and I will forward it to Nancy.

My email is Vanessadcoles@gmail.com.


----------



## gsharf (Mar 22, 2014)

I would really like to know the answer to the question


----------



## hbailey42 (Mar 26, 2014)

I kept researching and have signed up for the CSI online training for Interventional Radiology they have several sections to choose from for $99 and you can take a test for 3 CEU's (probably not approved CIRCC ceu's). I have chosen the Non-Vascular Interventions section since this is where I was needing help with what to look for in the dictation. There are explanations of procedures with pictures, questions to answer, and also dictated reports to code with reasoning for the code selection after you answer. So far this has helped me get a better understanding of the areas I was getting frustrated with. I am not saying this is better than Dr. Z's but it is less expensive. I hope this helps others who may be having issues with certain parts of studying for the test. 

http://www.codingstrategies.com/csi/online-training


----------



## hbailey42 (Apr 29, 2014)

I took the test Saturday and just found out that I passed.


----------



## RadCoder56 (May 1, 2014)

Way to go!


----------



## aguelfi (May 5, 2014)

Thats awesome CONGRATS!!!!.  I'm in the beginning stages of studying for my CIRCC.  I currently code for the cath lab and EP.  Can you provide me with any advice/tools that are essential?  I do have the study guide and was preparing to order the AAPC practice test.


----------



## zoting.arvind@gmail.com (May 8, 2014)

*information*

check out this blog to know more about Interventional radiology coding
http://medicalcodingivr.blogspot.in/


----------



## tbenton9980 (May 28, 2014)

Hello,

I will be taking my CIRCC this winter. Do you have any helpful tips. I went to the Medlearn conferance but it was a little overwhelming.


----------



## suela923@aol.com (May 30, 2014)

I am getting ready for the CIRRC test too. Are there many cardiac questions?  I mainly code IR so I am worried about the cardiac stuff....thanks and CONGRATS!


----------



## CIRC-MA (Jun 3, 2014)

*Congrats hbailey42*



hbailey42 said:


> I took the test Saturday and just found out that I passed.



What resources did you use, if you don't mind me asking.  I'm asking because my plan in to purchase Zhealth IVR & IVC, along with the Study Guide.  Any further recommendations would be greatly appreciated. 

Best wishes, 
CIRC-MA


----------



## hbailey42 (Jun 4, 2014)

What resources did you use, if you don't mind me asking.  I'm asking because my plan in to purchase Zhealth IVR & IVC, along with the Study Guide.  Any further recommendations would be greatly appreciated. 

I used the CIRCC study guide, online practice test through AAPC, and I found the online training from Coding Strategies to help me with the non-vascular procedures. 

There were very few cardiology procdure questions on the test. I was hoping for more since I am very confident in these procedures.

Good luck to everyone!


----------

